# Resawing a board on a sawmill



## PJwood (Jul 9, 2008)

I am not sure I should post this as it really looks dangerous but awareness of the dangers is what allows to mitigate them !

I need to resaw a 3/4" by 11" by 63" board and I didn't trust i could do this on the bandsaw with any kind of success.

By putting 2 beams on the bed of the sawmill and a 3rd as a fence and advancing the saw into the 3rd beam, it is possible to push the board into the sawmill instead of the sawmill into the board:










The scary part is that I am on the cutting side of the blade pushing the board into the blade! Not the time to trip !! For the last 2 foot of board I push it with a stick of course !

This technique is probably not endorsed by OSHA  BE CAREFUL!!

But it works and you get beautiful large bookmatched boards. Actually, next time I will try to find a slick board like melamine to make pushing easier.

Again, don't do this in a rush or without a fresh mind!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Support the workpiece board along its entire length, and put weights on top to hold it still. Leave the last ~8" unweighted to avoid binding the blade. Run the sawmill in the usual manner.


----------

